# MBTI and taste in music?



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Would there be a correlation between your MBTI type and the music you like?


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

INTPs that I know usually like ambient electronic, some forms of rock, and more obscure forms of music. Few of them do it to the point where it seems like they try to enjoy something only because it is obscure.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't buy into that theory so much, at least not for certain types. Perhaps there is a trend for NTs liking music for its more technical aspects, SFs for providing whatever emotions they want, etc, etc... but there's no way to know for certain. 

Personally, my music taste is incredibly eclectic and sporadic. On a normal day I'll listen to Post Punk, some really flamboyant Glam Rock, Neoclassical Darkwave, and some crappy, guilty pleasure pop music all in one sitting. I don't think my tastes follow any consistent theme.


----------



## AllyKat (Jan 24, 2014)

Don't think there's any scientific basis for this, but it's kinda fun...

Myers Briggs (MBTI) Types As Musical Genres


----------



## wastethenight (Apr 2, 2015)

Personally I don't really buy that your personality type influences what music you like. It may influence how much you like music or how likely you are to have a broad interest in various genres but saying this type likes this genre seems a bit nitpicky and not really based on anything in practice. 

Granted I could be wrong.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INFP.

I like anything with lyrics that tell a story, so mostly power metal, but lately, I've mostly been listening to anime music.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

ENFJ
Anything really!
Hip hop (not objectifying lyrics, PLEASE)
Pop
Electronic
Rock
Punk
Indie
Dubstep
Dance (inc. remixes)
EDM
R&B

anything!


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

ENTJ

Rock
Classical
Country


----------



## Sinister (Jun 8, 2015)

ENTX

Progressive Rock: - King Crimson - Genesis - Yes
Alternative Rock: - Blue Oyster Cult - Tame Impala
Indie: - Radiohead - Arctic Monkeys
Britpop: - Blur - The Verve
Electro: - Justice - Gorillaz
Classical: - Wagner - Camille Saint Saens - Prokofiev


----------



## InspectorDoohickey (Nov 12, 2012)

I think different types can enjoy the same genre, or even the same song for very seperate reasons.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

INT- Heck, what's even the point of saying my type? It's right below my username.

I listen almost only to rock. Punk, progressive, alternative...
Besides that I like jazz, videogame OSTs, anime OSTs, and some random songs from another genres.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

My music collection is largely comprised of punk rock, classical (Vivaldi!), classic rock, and what many consider to be "indie" but I consider to just be various flavors of rock n' roll. And I listen to a whole lot of female bands/musicians and female-led bands. My taste is rather eclectic. 

Is there really a typical INTJ musical preference?


----------



## WhyShouldEye (Jun 12, 2015)

I get in moods, but I have a Pandora station for each mood. I have two channels with lyricless music and two channels with music containing lyrics. 

One of the lyricless channels consists of peppier music that I listen to when I need to concentrate, but I'm feeling energetic. It consists of stuff like the following:


* *













The other one is for when I need to concentrate intensely, and I'm really attempting to get absorbed into what I'm concentrating on. It consists of stuff like this:


* *













For music with lyrics, I have one station that's a hodgepodge of metal, alt. rock and grunge. I listen to this when I'm doing things: drawing, cleaning, writing loosely, etc. It consists of stuff like this:


* *













And, finally, for music with lyrics, I have recently added a hip-hop station. I used to listen exclusively to hip-hop when I was younger until I started diverging from the culture that I grew up in. I recently regained an interest in it, and I listen to it when I have no need to concentrate whatsoever beyond menial physical tasks or basic thinking. That station contains stuff like this:


* *













So, overall, it depends on what I'm engaged in. I can't listen to just anything, but my tastes are fairly diverse I suppose. I do think that one could probably make a loose correlation between type and musical preference, but, overall, good music is good.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

xForgottenOne said:


> Would there be a correlation between your MBTI type and the music you like?


Interesting theory. INFJ: prefer 60's psychedelic, 80's rock, and classical.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't know my type, probably INTx, I love alternative/progressive rock ^^


----------



## overlordofpizza (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't really know what my strongest preference is. Here's what I like:
Rock (Prog, Alt, Hard, Classic, Psychedelic, Ballad, Experimental, Indie, Blues, Neoclassical)
Classical
Metal (Prog, Hardcore, Deathcore, Heavy)
Blues
Jazz
Techno
Indie
Folk
Acoustic
Some pop
some other stuff that I can't remember the genre name for

I switch between genres a lot once I get bored of one.


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if there's a correlation or not, but I know quite a bit of Ni users who listen to a lot of electronic music like trance, dubstep, and D&B.

I listen to electronic music like D&B or anything with a good beat, but not dub usually. Also rap, punk, hard rock, reggae and some acoustic stuff.


----------



## Ne Plus Ultra (May 18, 2015)

I honestly don't see a lot of correlation between type and musical preferences, and I think the same individual's preferences can change quite a bit over the course of a lifetime. At least prior to your twenties, a lot seems to depend on what your parents and peers introduce to you. For example, my mom (ISFJ) loved classical music and turned me into a fan for life. She and my dad (ENFJ) didn't really approve of pop or rock, so it wasn't until I reached my teens and had a little freedom that I started to broaden my horizons. At first, I just listened to what my friends were listening to, which was the usual Top 40 radio stuff, and I can still enjoy mindless dance pop sometimes. But when I got to college, I gradually realized that I was more drawn to the indie scene because I found the arrangements more creative and the lyrics more thought-provoking. Finally, when I hit my mid-twenties, I started to regret that I wasn't very well educated in the history of rock, so I started with The Beatles and worked my way forward. 

At this point in my life, I'd say that I actively seek out and listen to indie rock/folk/pop, classic rock, world music, film scores, and classical music. But I will also sometimes listen to Top 40 pop/rock/hip-hop/R&B, alternative, electronica, and eighties and nineties hits. What I _don't_ like may be more informative: Although there are always exceptions, most jazz, country, rap, grunge, and metal don't do much for me.

Further evidence that type has little to do with musical preferences:

ESFJ aunt: oldies, big band
ESFJ friend: classic rock, indie rock
ISFJ mother: classical, Broadway, oldies, hymns/worship music
ISFJ friend: indie pop/rock, Britpop, (formerly) hip-hop
ESTP grandpa: oldies
ESTP friend: metal
ENFJ father: country, oldies, Christian contemporary, hymns/worship music
ENFJ friend: singer/songwriters, classic rock
INFJ employer: folk, bluegrass, classic rock, classical
INFJ ex: indie pop/rock, classic rock

You can see the generational divide between these preferences more than, I think, consistent type preferences. 

Even in two people of the same type from the same generation, you can see wildly different preferences:

ISFP friend #1: indie rock, alternative, punk
ISFP friend #2: oldies, Christian contemporary, film scores
ISFP friend #3: pop, dance


----------



## IzaMATEIza (Jun 9, 2015)

The music I listen is somewhat unique to most INTP's, for example boogie music,Jazz, Ska and the blues. Classical music is a common one though that I like. Some of us like it for the complexity, others like music for the rebellion. I enjoy the intensity, and expressiveness of music more than anything else.


----------



## The Doctor (May 29, 2015)

INTP, progressive rock and classic rock. I made a thread in the INTP forum and found that, while the variety of genres included pretty much anything, the reasons people gave for liking the genres they mentioned had some correlation.


----------

